# Vostok Amphibia



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

I have been thinking about treating myself to a 200m Vostok Amphibia watch for a good while. One day I think I love them, the next I think they are horrible. They don't cost a fortune, and I can get one from Russia for under £60 delivered. The spec isn't great, and they even have a plastic window. I just want to know if anyone owns one, and what they think ?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A must.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The styling does little for me (especially the use of 18mm lug width!) so mine never get worn, just sit in the box. They're cheap and cheerful, but very rugged watches. Someone recently tried pressure testing a 200m model and it went all the way to around 800m before failure.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes they are rubbish, but they are also interesting and a bit of fun.

Don't compare them the Swiss and Japanese because they probably won't stand up to the standards. However there are a couple of good articles about the design and history online, and once you have read them the watch and its design will make more sense.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html#/topics/491757

The plexiglass is actually a very important part of the design to make them much more water resistant than you would expect. I was the person who destroyed one in a pressure tester to see what it would take. Here is mine (I has been tested at 500m)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had several Vostok Amphibia diver all USSR pre 1991, yes the bracelets are quite poor, but everything else are first class, especially design. They will stand up against anything Swiss and Japanese at the price point and above. IMHO if they are not serviced like any other mechanical watch they will lose/gain time.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

animalone said:


> Yes they are rubbish, but they are also interesting and a bit of fun.
> 
> Don't compare them the Swiss and Japanese because they probably won't stand up to the standards. However there are a couple of good articles about the design and history online, and once you have read them the watch and its design will make more sense.
> 
> ...


 Interesting read thanks for sharing... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

LOL, I have learned very little. There are opinions that say they are complete junk, opinions that say they are a must to a collection, and an opinion that says they match up to any Swiss or Japanese watch at a similar price. Ummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nothing beats first hand experience


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

hughlle said:


> Nothing beats first hand experience


 Yes, but at a cost :huh:


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Yes, but at a cost


 FML I've got straps that cost much more than an amphibian. Just get one, it will shift in a trice in the sales section if you don't like it with minimal loss. You cant go by posts that contain ' I tried one on' or my uncles aunty George had one last julember and it broke. It is what it is, a cheap beater. The bracelet is ***** mind lol.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with wearing a watch that loses a minute a day. I have unserviced vintage watches that lose upto 10 minutes a day. It doesn't bother me in the slightest because it is easy as pie to set the time in the morning after giving it its wind, and I'm hardly trying to calculate a thruster burn  Perfectly wearable 

And Minute, it may come at a cost, but as Leberkase sais, you can always just sell it. Or buy one from a UK source and send it back if you decide its not for you. Distance selling laws rule! I am very very wary about taking anyones opinion regarding a subjective question. There are many on this forum who would have you believe that rolex are very poor value for money, despite the fact that if you buy wisely, they're better than money in the bank. Opinions are like assholes


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I keep checking these out whenever they are listed in the Sales section and, of course, the multitudes that are available on eBay.

I have hovered the mouse over the Buy it Now several times, but never clicked. Yet. I like the fact that they are affordable, seemingly robust and come in a variety of styles. However, some of the styles are too childish and "Mickey Mouse" for my tastes; I also already own my Parnis for a cheap beater/diver and my Seagull 1965 to fulfil the Eastern Block section in my collection.

Ill keep looking, keep hovering, might click one day...

J


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Leberkäse said:


> FML I've got straps that cost much more than an amphibian. Just get one, it will shift in a trice in the sales section if you don't like it with minimal loss. You cant go by posts that contain ' I tried one on' or my uncles aunty George had one last julember and it broke. It is what it is, a cheap beater. The strap is ***** mind lol.


 Like it LeberKase, on a VFM basis they can be hard to beat (pun intended). Yes the bracelet is garbage and tinny, but it just about survives if you like it and make sure it fits well - - if not, stick it on a stripey thing like a NATO - - well Russia isn't in NATO yet. :laugh:

Remember though they have some foibles, - - Wobbly Crown Syndrome often petrifies first time owners. When you pull out the crown, they go all floppy (Ooooh Matron :swoon: ), but this is normal and part of the design. I have two or three in the stable, and a fourth one I subsequently flipped came to me losing about a minute 30 seconds a day. A quick check over and timed (the pre Timegrapher way with a paper and pencil) and a week later with adjusts and it was around 8 seconds a day, just under a minute a week. I can live with that but it was a duplicate dial I already had so it went to Ireland via Ebay. :yes:

Go on, get one, you know you want to! :to_become_senile:


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

hughlle said:


> The styling does little for me (especially the use of 18mm lug width!) so mine never get worn, just sit in the box. They're cheap and cheerful, but very rugged watches. Someone recently tried pressure testing a 200m model and it went all the way to around 800m before failure.


 22mm lug width on mine.

Also my SE Amphibia is very accurate out of the box +7 secs aday and my Komandirskie came out of the box at a less than impressive +45 secs a day so I took the back off (great piece of design BTW) and regulated it to +4 secs/ day very simply.

Plastic glass. What acrylic glass? As in current Omega Speedmaster moon watches and many high end vintage watches. OK.

Part of their appeal is that they are inexpensive, rugged and tough. If you are looking for jewellery best look elsewhere.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Ullevi said:


> Part of their appeal is that they are inexpensive, rugged and tough


 Plus you can mod them for peanuts , even Rog could do this ( sorry Rog couldn't resist :biggrin: ).


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, I have decided to treat myself. The watch is coming from Russia, and should be with me in the next few weeks (fingers crossed). I have done some research, and decided this guy knows what he is talking about, despite his west country accent (hope that's not racist). After scouring the the tinternet I have ordered this one. I will make a call on the strap when it arrives.






Anyway, this is the watch


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Ullevi said:


> 22mm lug width on mine.
> 
> Also my SE Amphibia is very accurate out of the box +7 secs aday and my Komandirskie came out of the box at a less than impressive +45 secs a day so I took the back off (great piece of design BTW) and regulated it to +4 secs/ day very simply.
> 
> ...


 Ha, and now it is too big. Good to know there is a range though. I've never looked into what is available, just the ones I have. Maybe the 18mm lugs are from years gone by. It's not a complete deal breaker, but would look much better with 20mm.

As you say, you get what you pay for (and more tbh). A seiko 5 hardly has stella accuracy from new, many can't even be hand wound, acrylic, cheap straps, poor water resistance etc, yet everybody still seems to love them for the value they represent. Nothing wrong with an amphibia for the price imo, even if it's not something I personally wear.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

hughlle said:


> Ha, and now it is too big. Good to know there is a range though. I've never looked into what is available, just the ones I have. Maybe the 18mm lugs are from years gone by. It's not a complete deal breaker, but would look much better with 20mm.
> 
> As you say, you get what you pay for (and more tbh). A seiko 5 hardly has stella accuracy from new, many can't even be hand wound, acrylic, cheap straps, poor water resistance etc, yet everybody still seems to love them for the value they represent. Nothing wrong with an amphibia for the price imo, even if it's not something I personally wear.


 Most are 18mm, but my 090 case is 22mm lug width. Due to the shape of the case it looks OK IMO.

Oh yes, the bracelets are bad, so factor in a change. I got a nice Geckota shark mesh which I think goes well with the aesthetic.

Worth taking a look on Meranom.com as they have hundreds of models so you get a good feel for what's out there.

Clearly, they are not for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

hughlle said:


> Maybe the 18mm lugs are from years gone by


 9 , lug width is case dependant, still available in 18mm or 22mm.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The Minute said:


> LOL, I have learned very little. There are opinions that say they are complete junk, opinions that say they are a must to a collection, and an opinion that says they match up to any Swiss or Japanese watch at a similar price. Ummmmmmmmmmmm


 Ok, I wore a manual wind Amphibian for over 15 years, for everything. Didn't give me any trouble until it stopped one day, and as it on!y cost me £14 new, I didn't see any point spending around £50 getting it serviced. My daily "beater" non dress watch is another one, this.










And it performs perfectly well. I have a load more. For the money, in my opinion, with the exception of a Seiko 5, there's not much to beat them. The original bracelets are [email protected], but replacement leather , NATO etc are cheap enough, and you can personalise them easily with different bezels.
























what is there to moan about, for the same price you could have three packets of fags, or a night in the boozer, and nothing to show for it.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ullevi said:


> Clearly, they are not for everyone :biggrin:


 I wonder who that could be ??  the 2414 movement is excellent and built like a tank - you can see it in all it's glory in my album

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/album/215-vostok-amphibia-service/&do=embed


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a rarity - - it's a Boctok/Vostok green latticework dial on an Army green Zulu. It's manual wind but in a black resin case. The back is held on to the front (black resin) casework by six equispaced screws. A standard Boctok bezel completes the watch. Date complication. Keeps time to about 6 seconds a day or better. :yes:

I have to get the camera working and get some pictures taken,especially since I want to start selling some pieces. This won't be one though, I like it. It's not got a screw down crown, so doesn't have WCS.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> what is there to moan about, for the same price you could have three packets of fags, or a night in the boozer, and nothing to show for it.


 Been waiting for you to show up, thought maybe you were on an after tea nap. Lets have more Vostok love me luvvers.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's and nice old USSR I got from Martin a while back. 18mm works with a nato, it's just a shame I don't like natos


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Leberkäse said:


> Been waiting for you to show up, thought maybe you were on an after tea nap. Lets have more Vostok love me luvvers.


 The Russian T34 tank was arguably the "best" tank of WW2. Its rough, has no finesse, but it works admirably, same as a Vostok watch. My most accurate one is my Ratnik, which for some reason is only splash proof, but +2s / 24 hrs is more than acceptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I've had a few and admit that the bracelets are, let's say, not the best.

Out of the box I've had them almost spot-on and others gaining/loosing quite a bit, but they are sooo easy to regulate. Also very easy to put in beat should they need it.

The "plastic" crystals are designed to flex to maintain water integrity. Just like some other makes do, but they don't call them pretentious names, such as "compressors."


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Well, I have decided to treat myself. The watch is coming from Russia, and should be with me in the next few weeks (fingers crossed). I have done some research, and decided this guy knows what he is talking about, despite his west country accent (hope that's not racist). After scouring the the tinternet I have ordered this one. I will make a call on the strap when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I should have said that it has a 22mm lug. Now I have committed myself, I can'r wait to wear it. After a disappointing weekend on the watch front, I deserve a present


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They're cheap, good fun, sturdy and easily modified. Timekeeping can be a bit suspect sometimes but it's also a cheap way to practice some regulating skills  The old bracelets were utter garbage but since then Vostok sells half decent bracelets with some models.

I'd recommend one of the newer no-date 670 versions from Meranom. A classic design remade with 20mm lugs. Go for a rubber strap - they're okay: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/670/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-670919.html


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

The Minute said:


> Well, I have decided to treat myself. The watch is coming from Russia, and should be with me in the next few weeks (fingers crossed). I have done some research, and decided this guy knows what he is talking about, despite his west country accent (hope that's not racist). After scouring the the tinternet I have ordered this one. I will make a call on the strap when it arrives.


 Congrats on your choice.

Looks an interesting model, although I feel a bracelet change coming on...

Look out for the wobbly crown as mentioned before- it takes some getting used to.

I think you either get these Vostoks or you don't. Some do, many don't.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The Minute said:


> Oh, I should have said that it has a 22mm lug. Now I have committed myself, I can'r wait to wear it. After a disappointing weekend on the watch front, I deserve a present


 I hope you are not disappointed. Out of all that I've owned, I haven't had a bad one, nor one that has lost time. Usually they run from around +5 to +20s / 24 hours. Don't be put off by the lack of quick change date either, winding back and forth between 12 midnight and 8pm isn't that difficult, and if you scratch the crystal its easy to polish out. As @Lampoc says, Meranom is a good source, sometimes a bit more expensive but they are the official online store of the Vostok Watch Factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yep , Like Citroens.... Some find the bits and bobs that fall off them in every day use amusing... some don't.... :clap:


 Interesting analogy.

Citroen were great innovators and had amazing engineering and designs from 1930s to 1970s.

From the pre-war Traction Avant through 2CV from 1948, the DSs in the 60s to the highly complex Citroen SMs in the 1970s.

Left field innovative engineering, sometimes (and increasingly so over more recent decades) with suspect build quality.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ullevi said:


> Citroen were great innovators and had amazing engineering and designs from 1930s to 1970s.


 Yep, had a succession of 2CV's and Dyane's, all good. Bought a new BX19 in 1991 and it was the worst car I've ever owned. Replaced it with a C15 Champ which was flawless for over 200,000 miles.










And strangely enough, wore a Vostok most of the time I knocked up those miles. :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Yep, had a succession of 2CV's and Dyane's, all good. Bought a new BX19 in 1991 and it was the worst car I've ever owned. Replaced it with a C15 Champ which was flawless for over 200,000 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I learnt to drive in a 2cv. While it was a tank, it was a bit of a surprise to find a spare engine in the back  Would love another, but alas they're silly money now considering what it is, an egg beater


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> The styling does little for me (especially the use of 18mm lug width!) so mine never get worn, just sit in the box. They're cheap and cheerful, but very rugged watches. Someone recently tried pressure testing a 200m model and it went all the way to around 800m before failure.


 Glad to see you back hope Uni is going well and the wonderful collection of Omega and latterly Rolex vintage Sub. Look forward to seeing some nice watches again. Welcome back mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Glad to see you back hope Uni is going well and the wonderful collection of Omega and latterly Rolex vintage Sub. Look forward to seeing some nice watches again. Welcome back mate. :thumbsup:


 Hey Nigel. Thanks. Up to a dozen omega and a trio of rolex. Some nice cheap vintage as well. I need to stop buying watches and buy more nice straps, although following today, I might be buying tools. Uni was done with months ago, now just bumming around while I work out what I want to do. All I know is I'd rather be on the dole than ha e a sales and commission based job. Hopefully something coming up soon if all works out well.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I learnt to drive in a 2cv. While it was a tank, it was a bit of a surprise to find a spare engine in the back  Would love another, but alas they're silly money now considering what it is, an egg beater


 + @Ullevi worth a read if you have time. :thumbsup:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/features/car-culture/never-say-die-car-magazine-april-1978/



hughlle said:


> was a bit of a surprise to find a spare engine in the back


 Wasn't a Sahara was it ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> + @Ullevi worth a read if you have time. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/features/car-culture/never-say-die-car-magazine-april-1978/
> 
> Wasn't a Sahara was it ? :laughing2dw:


 Nope, even if that is pretty "dope", just a spare engine stuffed in the back in case the one under the bonnet failed  that is one of my loves for the 2cv though, can do pretty much everything by hand. Have you seen mythbusters trying to turn one into a motorbike? Surely something right up your alley. Thanks for the link, will give it a read tomorrow when I take the beer goggles off.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yep , Like Citroens.... Some find the bits and bobs that fall off them in every day use amusing... some don't.... :clap:


 Can't say I've found anything falling off any of the Vostoks I owned, but at least I'm basing my experience on a sample greater than one ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Hey Nigel. Thanks. Up to a dozen omega and a trio of rolex. Some nice cheap vintage as well. I need to stop buying watches and buy more nice straps, although following today, I might be buying tools. Uni was done with months ago, now just bumming around while I work out what I want to do. All I know is I'd rather be on the dole than ha e a sales and commission based job. Hopefully something coming up soon if all works out well.


 Take your time it does not matter if you are 45 before you decide what you want to do. I was the same as you when I finished my LPC in 1995. I took time out just take it easy and absorb the world.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Citroens..... the falling off was to do with Citroens..... :to_become_senile:
> 
> suspect.... indeed.... but fun


 You lost me here ?? :russian_roulette:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I did not say anything fell off a Vostok..... My analogy was about disappointment ... and Citroen owners are often disappointed... because stuff falls off... because they are cack...


 As i mentioned a sample of one is not a great way to judge anything, certainly from an Engineering point of view..

My take of Vostoks are:-

Easy to get spares ie dials, hands, cases and movements.

Lume is a disappointment, but easy enough to re-lume, especially if you get spare hands and dials.

Modification options eg Seiko Bezel mods.

Rock solid and robust automatic movements eg 2414

Cheap and tough daily beaters.

BTW I've always found the bracelets to be OK


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> my input was really biased towards the poster.... who is finding his way in the watch world. For me , Vostoks are for the watch-savvy....... if you get my drift.


 To me it is the opposite. Not for the watch savvy at all, in that they're for people who just want to spend d a couple of quid and get a well made fun watch. Wait til you're a real WIS before you start getting worked up about reflective coatings, COSC accuracy, crystal material, matte vs gloss, meter or feet first etc. The whole point of a vostok is that it is fun cheap and very reliable.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> my input was really biased towards the poster.... who is finding his way in the watch world. For me , Vostoks are for the watch-savvy....... if you get my drift.


 I still think they are a solid watch for £60 or so - the OP needs to avoid the Vostok Komandirskie as they have inferior cases (plated brass I think) and stick with any Vostok Amphibian


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Hmmmm.... you maybe "did not get my drift" .... some watch dudes do not know what they are buying any more than they know what they have already bought....


 I fully caught your drift. You just seem to have a huge chip on your shoulder regarding vostok  unless your drift is that Ninute has gone and bought a fake vostok.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Minute said:


> I have been thinking about treating myself to a 200m Vostok Amphibia watch for a good while. One day I think I love them, the next I think they are horrible. They don't cost a fortune, and I can get one from Russia for under £60 delivered. The spec isn't great, and they even have a plastic window. I just want to know if anyone owns one, and what they think ?


 I don't think you can go wrong with the very popular "Radio Room " Vostok Amphibian 2415 110750....


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> messaged


 I am fully aware he bought a fake speedy knowingly or not, I was the one who pointed out the dozen differences. That is utterly irrelevant to the topic under discussion. This is about vostok, not fakes. Most here achnowledge they have their issues, but they also agree that for the price they're cracking watches.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

hughlle said:


> ...also agree that for the price they're cracking watches.


 Indeed they are 



JonnyOldBoy said:


> like I said.... you missed my point ..... by a country mile....


 Perhaps, (and this is just a suggestion) if you were maybe not so cryptic, we would know what your drift actually was??


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> like I said.... you missed my point ..... by a country mile....


 So what is your point then? No need to hide it via PMs. He bought a fake speedmaster. That is irrelevant. If you think he has gone and bought a fake vostok then state as much and try and help the guy.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> There is an etiquette here that I try to adhere to..... One treads as carefully as one can....


 Tell it like it is, no point in holding back as I don't think that is your style ??


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> LOL....... you are truly the second coming....... humanity had waited 2000 years for you !!! We are all saved !!! [ PS I love cake...... ]


 So what is the point you've been making other than you've a chip on your shoulder? You clearly don't understand the etiquette of this forum at all. Everyone else is looking to advise and help the guy, you're just being an arse


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Having a truly **** watch for day does not equal "a chip on my shoulder" .... this smells to me of Vostok Obsession.... They are not perfect mate... thats why they are a few quid !? Whats not hard to understand about this !? The one I had was gash , many people here have ones they love..... just get over it.... LOL... :clap:


 Where did I say they were perfect? If that is all you're trying to say, then why bring the purchase of a fake speedmaster into the argument?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

My pennies worth......Russian Vostok as opposed to the overpriced European ones seem to be something most people discover along with WISdom. Idiosyncratic, wobbly crowns, I find the chrome plated Komandirskie irresistible for what they are. Really really a WIS thing


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Smile and remember this is the friendliest forum  . I'm not much of an example but shake virtual hands and have a good night both. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> You just seem a bit hormonal about the whole thread !? Had a bad weekend !?


 Have you read my first post?  the one where I say they don't do much for me and I do t wear mine?

And no, having a great weekend thanks. Never figured you as a troll though. Feel free to PM me again if you fancy bad mouthing any other members though.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I like the fact you can easily change the bezel and the range available and both mine keep decent enough time in a day not to matter. The Auto face is nice because it is different but the straps are awful and when changing the bezel on the Auto the plexi just fell off, not secured at all. Cheap and cheerful and a must for anyone with a large collection IMHO

Auto










Manual wind


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

odyseus10 said:


> the OP needs to avoid the Vostok Komandirskie as they have inferior cases (plated brass I think)


 I don't know. The wearing of the chrome adds to the character. 









Only pic I've got of this one, it was a cheapie manual wind,and it appears to have a blasted stainless case.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Lots of dick swinging going on in here... Reminds me of WUS...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Any more name calling shenannigans about Boctok's and I will pin a note to the cat's collar and send him round to Mach's for Vegetarian Tuna - - well I don't get a signal on mobile to Mach, he's on the other side of the mountain - - 

That'll sort things out! :bash: :yahoo:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> Take your time it does not matter if you are 45 before you decide what you want to do. I was the same as you when I finished my LPC in 1995. I took time out just take it easy and absorb the world.


 The tax payer is supporting him, it does matter. I can't see the point of spending a fortune and giving up three plus years to get a degree without knowing what you want to do. I don't wish to be unfriendly, but it really is something that gets under my skin.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> The tax payer is supporting him, it does matter. I can't see the point of spending a fortune and giving up three plus years to get a degree without knowing what you want to do. I don't wish to be unfriendly, but it really is something that gets under my skin.


 How is the tax payer supporting me? I went to university for the knowledge, not as a ticket into a job. I may even go back into being a chef. All I know is I want to work in the food industry


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Somebody "spiked" the soup ?


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

hughlle said:


> How is the tax payer supporting me? I went to university for the knowledge, not as a ticket into a job. I may even go back into being a chef. All I know is I want to work in the food industry


 My brother in laws brother spent years and years in uni gaining an enormous amount of knowledge, and never did anything other than collect deck chair money on Weston Super Mare beach. The idea is that you obtain knowledge and a degree so you can get a well paid job and pay more tax. It's what makes the world go around. If the knowledge you have obtained helps make you a better chef, and thus become a good wage earner and tax payer, that's great. I am old fashioned, and I don't believe people should be claiming benefits whilst they make up their mind what they want to do. Perhaps this isn't the case with you, but many others do it !!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Somebody "spiked" the soup ?


 Seems so.......but I went to uni under my own steam.......but no debts to pay back in those days, and grants.

Then twenty percent did degrees Now it is over 50, and anything with a doorknob and a window is a university.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

All mine worked weekends & holidays in some form or other from the age of about 10 in family businesses, like myself & siblings at that age.

Even when they were at University they all worked!

It's an ethos the Karrusel family have always embraced & encouraged :yes: , we don't do idleness & indecision.

We are only here once!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> All mine worked weekends & holidays in some form or other from the age of about 10 in family businesses, like myself & siblings at that age.
> 
> Even when they were at University they all worked!
> 
> ...


 Ditto.......always had weekend jobs from 15, and encourage the same. It seems less common these days amongst snowflakes.

I had a great job at a local hotel painting the huge fire escape. Get to the top and it was rusty at the bottom again. Did that fro 15 to 18 and casual labour on building sites


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have I missed something here?? The thread has taken a turn to Uni??


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

odyseus10 said:


> Have I missed something here?? The thread has taken a turn to Uni??


 It has? Tut.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The Minute said:


> My brother in laws brother spent years and years in uni gaining an enormous amount of knowledge, and never did anything other than collect deck chair money on Weston Super Mare beach. The idea is that you obtain knowledge and a degree so you can get a well paid job and pay more tax. It's what makes the world go around. If the knowledge you have obtained helps make you a better chef, and thus become a good wage earner and tax payer, that's great. I am old fashioned, and I don't believe people should be claiming benefits whilst they make up their mind what they want to do. Perhaps this isn't the case with you, but many others do it !!


 Never claimed benefits in my life. And given it is my money which will ultimately pay for the education, then I can chose to do with it what I like. I feel under no obligation to get the highest paying job I can just so I can pay more tax. Being happy is my priority, and if that means a £25k chef role instead of a £65k consultancy role, so be it 



odyseus10 said:


> Have I missed something here?? The thread has taken a turn to Uni??


 Nigel mentioned it in a greeting to me, towhich I responded, and that's now been picked up as a conversation piece.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Just came back to this after last night :sign_question:

Anyway back on subject, @The Minute would you like to borrow my vostok for a couple of weeks to see how you get on with it?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

animalone said:


> Just came back to this after last night :sign_question:
> 
> Anyway back on subject, @The Minute would you like to borrow my vostok for a couple of weeks to see how you get on with it?


 Has your Vostok been to uni ?


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

As we used to say..BA equals Bugger All and a MBA equals Master of Bugger All.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Its appears to have .... curiously ....
> 
> I got a Degree in the days when it was "free" , but even getting a degree with indecision and eventual £40K of debt under the student loan scheme is not a daft thing to do so long as the course chosen is reasonably useful and proves to a potential employer that you are valuable. Example : Not sure of a career but doing a B.Sc(Hons) in Business and Film Production for instance would be a fabulous Degree to do..... but .... Not sure of a career but doing a B.A.(Hons) in Classical Civilisation may be a tad less wise.


 Mine was business and psychology (and £60k before interest). I am driven by more than money, hence sticking a finger up at the recruitment industry, and am currently waiting to hear back regarding a logistics role in the food industry (which doesn't want me to relocate every 6 months like a lot of graduate roles do)



odyseus10 said:


> As we used to say..BA equals Bugger All and a MBA equals Master of Bugger All.


 No disagreement here. In hindsight, my time in the workplace offered me far more information. Unfortunately you need a fancy piece of paper to do near anything these days, but purely as a sign that you can work hard, not that it means you're intelligent etc (as I was told during an interview)


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

animalone said:


> Just came back to this after last night :sign_question:
> 
> Anyway back on subject, @The Minute would you like to borrow my vostok for a couple of weeks to see how you get on with it?


 Very kind, but mine is on the way now. I have looked at them for ages, but it has only been recently since they grew on me. I used to hate the chrome bezel, but I sort of think it is really funky now. I don't expect it to be amazing, but I always get a thrill out of buying a watch that I think is value for money.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

RWP said:


> Has your Vostok been to uni ?


 Uni stands as the worst year of my life (so far anyway) left after the first year, not only hated it but don't think I learned anything worthwhile when I was there.

Glad I left and found my way into watches, much more entertaining than applied bioscience :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

animalone said:


> Uni stands as the worst year of my life (so far anyway) left after the first year, not only hated it but don't think I learned anything worthwhile when I was there.
> 
> Glad I left and found my way into watches, much more entertaining than applied bioscience :thumbsup:


 Applied Biology here which led on to errrrrrrrrrrr Brick Laying 

Had a ball, great bar, three day week including practical, and I could afford to run a rust bucket Vauxhall Victor on my ( non repayable) Grant.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> Uni stands as the worst year of my life (so far anyway) left after the first year, not only hated it but don't think I learned anything worthwhile when I was there.
> 
> Glad I left and found my way into watches, much more entertaining than applied bioscience :thumbsup:


 You should have done something like engineering. A job for life but I would have thought bioscience would have been the same with nanobots eyc


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

chas g said:


> You should have done something like engineering. A job for life but I would have thought bioscience would have been the same with nanobots eyc


 Yep, the average student leaves uni knowing all sorts of useless stuff, but can rarely wire a plug or hang wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

The Minute said:


> Yep, the average student leaves uni knowing all sorts of useless stuff, but can rarely wire a plug or hang wallpaper :biggrin:


 I did mechanical engineering and yes some of it was not much use in industry but a lot was very useful. I can hang wall paper and wire a plug............put central heating in my house, rewired my last house and maintained my cars. Studying engineering was my path to well paid jobs. I feel sorry for people doing naff degrees that arent going to get them a job

My daughter is a Phd mathematical modeller...............she is not working now after having children but was asked to review a report on a drilling operation off the falkland islands and her fee was £5000/week


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

chas g said:


> I did mechanical engineering and yes some of it was not much use in industry but a lot was very useful. I can hang wall paper and wire a plug............put central heating in my house, rewired my last house and maintained my cars. Studying engineering was my path to well paid jobs.


 That's great, as I have a few jobs I would like you to look at. During your tea break we could study my watch collection and swap notes. Interested ?

In all seriousness though, it's very much a generational thing. Parents tend to be overprotective these days, and many kids (not all) finish their education when they are 23 without any perspective of real life. It's not uncommon for someone to leave uni with a few degrees, and have know idea what they want to do. They eventually decide what they do want to do, only to discover they took the wrong degrees in the first place, As a result they are still living with Mum and Dad when they are in their thirties, and paying them a little rent either through their benefits or Mc Donalds wages.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Some Degrees are never "the wrong Degrees" they will always open doors.... just some mind....


 That's rather stating the obvious???

At least I got a reasonable Engineering job (following BSc and MSc) but still the managed by less qualified but higher paid Managers - alas common in British industry but not elsewhere....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I never liked school although it was an approved one  (I was deemed not bright), much rather sneak off to work with my Dad.

Bunking off school taught me far more about people & life in general. No schooling could have afforded me those essential life skills IMO.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

You no after studying I thought, network at uni, get the right contacts, set up various government funded schemes to "save" industry, asset strip, move on to the next scheme, eventually entering the house of Lords with the real freeloaders, when senile, collect appearance fee and sleep all day, lie about everything, claim money of the tax payer for swimming pools, moat cleaning, and a house that I don't own, and hide my money in some off shore tax haven. This is a proven fact, although there is a hitch. You can lie about everything and get away with it, but hell mend you if you lie about being at the "right school". Oh and I would wear a Vostok Amphibia whilst practicing this connivance. :laughing2dw:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> well its clearly not obvious to some of the younger generation.....


 You didn't study a B.A did you??


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> You no after studying I thought, network at uni, get the right contacts, set up various government funded schemes to "save" industry, asset strip, move on to the next scheme, eventually entering the house of Lords with the real freeloaders, when senile, collect appearance fee and sleep all day, lie about everything, claim money of the tax payer for swimming pools, moat cleaning, and a house that I don't own, and hide my money in some off shore tax haven. This is a proven fact, although there is a hitch. You can lie about everything and get away with it, but hell mend you if you lie about being at the "right school". Oh and I would wear a Vostok Amphibia whilst practicing this connivance. :laughing2dw:


 Sh+t!

There goes my elevation to the upper chamber then. :taz:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> B.Sc(Hons) Pure Mathematics and Computing Science [ oh and me and Uni did not get on really... so I ended up with a Desmond ,,,, , ( 2:2 ) ]


 Still an Honours degree and better than a 3rd or pass??


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> I never liked school


 Me neither. Although I was one Teachers pet at junior school.

She kept me in a cage at the back of the classroom.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I'll buy a Vostok. Just saying............

To see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I never liked school


 School never liked me. :laughing2dw:

A teacher once told me, "every time I have a nightmare, you're in it". :laughing2dw:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've had two Vostok's and would buy another because they're solid, fun and easy to mod. Plus, you'll always shift one when you're done.

I also tried University once but preferred the Vostok :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> School never liked me. :laughing2dw:
> 
> A teacher once told me, "every time I have a nightmare, you're in it". :laughing2dw:


 However, I did achieve senior sixer status in the cub's (I was good at tying knots & lighting fires) :yes:

Dib dib dib.

:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I also tried University once but preferred the Vostok :laugh:


 Wrong campus.

http://antarcticaedu.com/vostok.htm


----------

